# Helped my neighbour



## Hanky

My 79 year old neighbour across the street the street like my Toro but I told him it was to much machine for him. So I took him down to our local dealer and he bought a new ST224P this afternoon. They took his 18 year old Craftsman in on trade. He needs the power steering with his heart condition.


----------



## dbert

Nice! I hope I have a neighbor like you when I get that age.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*MAZEL TOV on that 1. there Hanky*


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

I can't tell if you were doing him a favor or just protecting your Toro :excl:


----------



## Hanky

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I can't tell if you were doing him a favor or just protecting your Toro :excl:


Our dealer switched from Toro to Husky, so that is the big reason for not Toro. I did not think he would want to drive over 1 hr. away for service if needed. The cost of Toro in Canada as to Husky was a factor with our local dealer for the switch over. Red power still rules in my world.


----------



## Hanky

My old neighbor across the street is having a poor spell so he wanted me to use his blower and he watched me. 

It is a easy to use machine very quite, starts great. I like the chute controls they are very operator friendly. wish it had a 2 speed reverse very slow for me. So I just held both steering clutches in and walked backwords pulls back really easy. Power well I can not say since I have twice the power with my own so I can not compare the two. I do feel that if one need to blow snow on grass, armor skids are the way to go. For the price of it I feel like one is getting a good buy and should last a long time. But I only used it for just over 1 hr in light snow . I know I will be using this machine lot this winter for his yard so will try to post a up date after 3 or 4 uses.


----------



## Rob711

Very cool that u gave us a user review. I'll never buy a brand new machine, appreciate the long term review.


----------



## Hanky

Well I hate to admit it but, I used my own Blower for 1 hr this morning and then used my neighbors new ST224P. I am starting to like the Husky blowers more every time I use it. After 2 hrs. today it has some good features that I really like, Handle bars are a few inches higher when one is 6 ft this is a huge difference. I would like to try one close to the power my own has but this little guy is impressive for its size and price point.


----------



## bwdbrn1

Thanks for the review. Even though the two machines are different, it's still good to hear first hand from somebody who has the chance to operate two brands side by side and hear what the impressions are.


----------



## Hanky

I have about 8 hrs. on the Husky and still impressed with the blower have not had a single issue, uses very little fuel, but I have only been blowing light snow and always 5 ins. or less.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

having the toro 521's makes having the 824 and 826 a bit of overkill. living in the city there is only so far that I can blow the snow and the 521 does it just as well as the larger machines. the 521 is soo light that it doesn't need any type of power steering and compared to the 8hp motors it sips gas so I know how you feel about the husky. in deeper and or heavy snow smaller machines just need a little more time to get the job done. still not sure I would get a husky though, maybe in a few years they'll be on my radar once someone racks up a few miles on them


----------



## Hanky

Dan (neighbour) has a double lot so lots of room to move snow and I have a empty lot beside me so not tight for room but I like power for the heavy snow that comes off my house roof if my drive way was 5 ft, further away from house I would not have any problems. But the light weight Husky is a handy small blower for its price a good buy.


----------



## Hanky

We received 6 in or 15 cms. of heavy snow last night in 2nd gear this 224P this machine did real well for 1 hr I used it. First gear was a bit slow but in 2 nd it was blowing real good if we had more snow I would be in first gear. Chute controls work very good and have had no issues with this ST 224P after 8 or 10 hrs of use will do a oil change any day now.


----------



## mobiledynamics

Hanky -

Have you borrowed you neighbors new Husky permanently as long as you do his side 1st ;-)


----------



## mastaboog749

He is 79! He shouldn't be operating a snowblower! I don't know how much you helped him really, yourself maybe


----------



## Hanky

He is the one that wanted a new blower the dealer dropped it off and he did a test drive on the grass and parked it in his shed. Now he just sits in the window and watches me he has no desire to come out side in the cold now a days . So I guess I am his snow blower operator now as the last 3 months have not been good for him.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

most of the neighbors I blow snow for are all 70+ years old and female, I don't want them operating a snowblower either but I wish they would buy a new machine for me to use  all jokes aside its nice that you help him out hanky


----------



## Hanky

I am glad he bought a new blower his old one was used hard and needed a lot of TLC, I am sure he knew he was not going to use this one, kind of sad but he has a huge smile on his face when I use it. Told him we need more gas and his wife just got back with some. Today he had me blow a few doggie trails in the back yard in case they get company, hard to believe I am have fun doing all this, now that he is 80 he should just take it easy and enjoy life.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

make sure he has something to do, maybe not blowing snow but something to keep him active, something I learned before my dad passed. my mom is 86 and I don't let her cut grass or blow / shovel snow I do let her plant her garden ( after I loosen the soil ) and plant flowers. she is a little bored in the winter with only house work to do though


----------



## Hanky

Just found out on Friday 16th that I will be blowing his yard for along time to come he has major health issues happening not good. So I will be able to give a better review this winter after more hrs of use.


----------



## Hanky

Well this is winter #3 with the little Husky 6in of snow this morning and will know in a hr how well it does had it running last week. Just waiting for the clock to get closer to 7:00 am


----------



## Dauntae

Brother has his with one use last season on the last storm and it worked well, nice machines and was a good price although he didn’t get the P so no steering but he got a big price drop as it was on clearence but he’s happy.


----------



## Hanky

The little Husky is a great little machine wet heavy snow it was slow going but did not plug up after 1 hr of use But it was working hard ran out of fuel I guess I should of checked it my fault.


----------

